# Can graphics processor be upgraded?



## Hanzi

I have an Intel 945P express graphics processor. Is it as good as NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE or ATI RADEON express 200 for 3D-gaming, and if not, can it be upgraded?


----------



## penguinrusty

Hanzi said:


> I have an Intel 945P express graphics processor. Is it as good as NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE or ATI RADEON express 200 for 3D-gaming, and if not, can it be upgraded?



Pretty much, no integrated chipset is good for gaming. And no, it cannot be upgraded.


----------



## the_painter

I'm not sure how good it is but it appears to be onboard video which is usually lacking in performance.Info here *You can upgrade it though*. It has a PCI-e slot. The 6150LE is a pretty old card. What are you trying to use it for?


----------



## lovely?

isnt that onboard? how is it a card?


----------



## Hanzi

I'm just curious how well suited it is for 3D-gaming. 

Which chipset are not integrated?

ATI RADEON express 200 is not, right? Can I upgrade it to that, or a better?


----------



## joeswm8

this is a sad thread... just buy a GPU that you like, stick it in, and be done


----------



## Motoxrdude

You can't "upgrade" your integrated graphics controller. Even if you could, it wouldn't be worth 1$ to do. All integrated graphic controllers suck pretty bad. You can buy another video card however to put in your computer. It all depends on what kind of expansion slots you have on your computer however.
In the image below, the top slot is a PCI-E x16 slot and the bottom slot is a pci slot:






And in this picture the top card is a AGP slot: 






You most likely have a PCI slot, but if you also have a PCI x 16 slot or AGP slot, let us know and we can help you pick out a new video card if you want to buy one.


----------



## zenhawx

Get a graphics card, instead !


----------



## J_D

Err... ok i think we need to define the differences between an Intergrated GPU and a Normal GPU (Graphics Card)

Some Motherboards Come with Integrated video, all this means is the piece of hardware that controls Video output is already physically attached to the Motherboard. This Integrated GPU (Graphics Processing Units) are fine for anything apart from any form of serious gaming. And can not be changed unless you change the whole motherboard.

The Norm these days is to use a Graphics Card which is a separate component to the motherboard and therefore can be upgraded. There are two Types of sockets for graphics cards. The newer PCI-e or the older AGP.

All you need to do is find if your motherboard has one of these and then pop in a new card and plug the monitor lead in the Newly Installed Graphics card. The computer should automatically disable the integrated chip. (But not always)

I have Nvidia 6600 256Mb (AGP) which although its no were near the high-end cards I find it quite acceptable for most things and it is relatively cheap now.


----------



## Hanzi

I don't quite get it. I think it has something to do with "translation". 
Chipsets and graphics card are not the same, right?

My chipset is an Intel 945P express chipset. Is this good enough for gaming, or shall I change it, if possible?

My graphics card is a NVIDIA GeForce 7500LE Turbocache (VGA port, TV-out, DVI port), Up to 512 MB monitor memory, TV-tunercard (analog and DVB-T) (monitor ports in the front)

Someone adviced me in another tread: "It is not true!" to buy a Radeon X1650XT, so I have ordered a MSI Radeon X1650XT VIVO - 256 MB DDR3 - PCI E
RX1650XTT2D2EZ. I hope this will do fine. 

The computer was a gift to a girlfriend, and she is mostly to adventure and sports games. She doesn't like action games.


----------



## Alphatronix

LMFAO, I love threads like this... The guy is trying to upgrade the mobos chipset.

Call the factory Hanz, maybe they'll send you a different chipset. (sarcasm)


----------



## J_D

A chipset is the hardware that connects the CPU and RAM, and has nothing to do with graphics, and can't be upgraded, it has very little to do with gaming performance, but in the future when looking at buying a new computer, and you wish to have a "Gaming geared" Mobo then look for Nforce4 or something. This would also give SLI expansion ( 2 Graphics cards working together)

You have an Nvidia Geforce 7500LE (Graphics Card) which is fairly good, its better than mine anyway. My friend has that same Graphics Card and is very pleased with it all thou it is a LE (Low-End) card for that series.

So I don’t think your girlfriend should have many problems with the majority of Games


----------

